# Whizzer value?



## mickeyc (Jan 7, 2021)

This thing worth?


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 7, 2021)

$750


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 7, 2021)

You don’t see Whizzer equipped Huffmans very often, so it’s got some cool factor value there.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 12, 2021)

$900 ++ if it has compression.  Extra money if it has compression and doesn't knock. It is just missing the point cover and fender.  It has twist grips and a bell and could be made to work but someone needs to get with other owners.  Well worth saving.


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 4, 2021)

This sold today at local auction for $2,700 plus buyers premium.  It had a PA title.  No idea if it would start.


----------



## Chiptosser (Feb 11, 2021)

Crazy!  nothing special there.


----------



## locomotion (Feb 16, 2021)

THE STIG said:


> $750



$750 for that bike ...... I am in! Sign me up


----------



## flyingtaco (Feb 16, 2021)

Did you win that at Rowleys auction?


----------

